# Up close and personal part 2



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 7, 2004)

Check out the feet


----------



## leo (Dec 7, 2004)

*Now those are great pics AF*

The doe seems totally unaware that she is being photographed except in the center one where she just seems a bit curious  

Thanks for the great pics  


leo


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice pics..Never seen white on all feet like that before. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks for the pics Tim,

Is the second deer a different one?  The first and last look to be buttons and the middle looks like a doe???

Jim


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 7, 2004)

Arrow Flinger said:
			
		

> Check out the feet



Shes just dressed for the evening

Jim


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 7, 2004)

Yep, it was a doe and little'un.


----------



## HuntinTom (Dec 7, 2004)

*Nice Pictures Flinger...*

And certainly what you billed them as in the title -- "Up close and personal"


----------



## gadeerwoman (Dec 7, 2004)

She obviously hasn't gotten the message that a real southern lady would NEVER wear white pumps after Labor Day !!
Great pixs. What kind of camera?


----------



## Michael Lee (Dec 7, 2004)

Awesome pics.  Thanks!!

ML


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 7, 2004)

gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> She obviously hasn't gotten the message that a real southern lady would NEVER wear white pumps after Labor Day !!
> Great pixs. What kind of camera?




Olympus c-700

I didn't have real good light so they are a little blurry.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2004)

I thought the button buck had the white feet? : ..Guess Im blind...


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 7, 2004)

It is Browning7


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 10, 2004)

Around 20 yards or so.


----------



## Jayrod (Dec 12, 2004)

Arrow Flinger said:
			
		

> Olympus c-700
> 
> I didn't have real good light so they are a little blurry.



I thought it was because maybe you had buck fever


----------



## bdpost (Dec 14, 2004)

*Great shots*

Was that at the farm? I've seen a smaller doe with a yearling a bunch of times around my place. I wonder if it is the same two? Awsome pictures!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 14, 2004)

Nope, it was in Morgan County.


----------

